# What "Interesting" car for @ Â£10000 ?



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Hyperthetical at the moment but you never know :wink: .

Any views on the following :-

Audi UR Quattro
Audi S2
E36 M3
Porsche 944 S2 or Turbo
Porsche 968 (Clubsport ?)
Porsche 911 SC
Escort Cosworth
Sierra Cosworth
Lancia Delta Integrale

Anything else that should be considered ?

Pure track cars are out for me (lanky).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A well-maintined 911sc. But not a Targa.  Timeless.

I sense 'the driving' is key. However for cruising around how about one of these for Â£11K?










http://www.chesil.co.uk/info/frames.htm

Would be nice for the summer... 8)


----------



## staTTz (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll probably get flamed for this  :

How about a Subaru Impreza or R32 Skyline, doubt very much that you would get an Escort cosworth for Â£10k.

Steve


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> A well-maintined 911sc. But not a Targa.  Timeless.
> 
> I sense 'the driving' is key. However for cruising around how about one of these for Â£11K?
> 
> ...


This is the car that Atomic Kitten where driving in a one of their video clips...but I thought it was a VW. Now all is clear.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

staTTz said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this  :
> 
> How about a Subaru Impreza or R32 Skyline, doubt very much that you would get an Escort cosworth for Â£10k.
> 
> Steve


Impreza, good but not my thing, especially those for around that money.

Ditto but worse (I expect) for Skyline.

Looking for something that would be able to insure on a classic policy.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How about an Intergrale?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)




----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Out of interest, how much are the original speedsters?

I havent seen any for sale...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dunno - but my Father in law was looking to build a Chesil Speedster a few years ago.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

I bought a 968 Club Sport just before Christmas - absolutely fantastic car.

Not had too many chances to get out in it yet but am looking forward to doing some trackdays later on this year.

It's a totally different driving experience to the TT, being stripped of all creature comforts (keep fit windows, no central locking) and being normally aspirated and rear wheel drive but I'm looking forward to putting it through its paces and learning a bit about car control.

Are you looking for something to use everyday or for track/weekend use?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

TTurbo said:


> I bought a 968 Club Sport just before Christmas - absolutely fantastic car.
> 
> Not had too many chances to get out in it yet but am looking forward to doing some trackdays later on this year.
> 
> ...


It would be used occasionally for work and fun/trackdays.

What is difference between club and clubsport ?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

NickP said:


> How about an Intergrale?


List amended. Should be able to get a good one for that ?

Possible a bit "fragile" compared to some of the others. Do they rust ?

Had a good few Alfa's in my time but the only Lancia was a 1979 2.0 Beta Coupe. Good fun but very [smiley=furious3.gif] to own.


----------



## otto (Dec 2, 2002)

Used to have a Porsche 944 S2 convertible. Great value IMHO. Feels very solid, has a nice sound and performance is similar to TT 225 (did even feel quicker). Prices are very low, starting at 6.500 GBP. For 10.000 GBP you could even get a 944 Turbo convertible (very rare) with 250hp which is easy tunable to 300hp! There won't be any depreciation on these cars anymore and I believe that it will be a future classic.

To find a Porsche 911 for 10K will be difficult (at least a proper one). More likely to spend 13-14.000 GBP for a good example.

We also used to have M3's in the family. I did like the E30 as an convertible, of which only 900 or so were produced. Even so it wasn't really as fast as the E36 it definetly was more fun than the E36 M3 which was a little bit too "easy" to drive, meaning there was less involvement of the driver. With the 944 or the E30 M3 you really felt that you were doing 145 mph, while with the E36 the 155 mph felt actually like doing 100 mph (unless one had to brake!)

Lanica Integrale never was a reliable car, but definetly has the looks! Same goes for the Maserati Ghibli (great performance, but something is ALWAYS broken and servicing costs are slightly higher then at your friendly AUDI-Stealer)

just my 2 cents

greetins
JAN


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

otto said:


> Used to have a Porsche 944 S2 convertible.


How much room is in the back ?, need enough for two children occasionally.


otto said:


> To find a Porsche 911 for 10K will be difficult (at least a proper one). More likely to spend 13-14.000 GBP for a good example.


Seem to be plenty around at this sort of money, trouble will be finding a good one.
I think it would be easier finding a good 944/968 ?


----------



## otto (Dec 2, 2002)

Back seats in a 944 convertible are only suitable for small children. Basically there is no room for the legs. I don't know how the situation for 944/968 is like in UK but here in germany there are a couple on offer. 2 years ago I imported a Porsche 944 convertible from Germany to UK for a friend. Price was 6.700 GBP and so far , no investments had to be made (only normal servicing) and he has done big trips with it e.g. to Spain etc.
I believe it has done 110.000 miles so far and it still feels solid. The motor is extremly reliable and I have heard about examples with 280.000 miles on the clock.

The 968 seems to be a nice car, as well. However it is more expensive. A good example (convertible) will be around 11.000 GBP and performance is similar to 944.


----------

